# Doug Gibbons Memorial/Benefit Race 1/15/11



## darrenwilliams

The RC community has suffered a great loss. Go to any track in Texas and people know the name. The River Track will hold benefit race for Doug Gibbon's family on January 8th. Race will begin at 1:00 pm. ALL money taken in will be handed over to Doug's family. There will be no payouts. I will post more details shortly.


----------



## mwbmod74

Man I sure im back home from Wy. in time for this race.. Is it the 8th or 18th? I remember meeting Doug, Dave, and Ken waaaaaay back many moons ago out at fastrak, some great guys and a blast to hang and race with... Mike B.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Sorry about the typo. I meant for it to be 1/8/11. However, here is our first change. We are moving this race to 1/15/11. Sorry for the instant inconvenience.

Gary,
Can I get you to change the date in the title to be 1/15/11?


----------



## Gary

Gotcha!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Verti goat

Vertigo will be there!


----------



## kstoracing

If I can get a pass I will show up also.


----------



## tarpon140

Me and Big Sexy will represent.


----------



## Labrat99

It's on my calendar.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Working on all the details. Soon to come, the announcement on how "Yeti Points" will be awarded to determine the Honorary Track Yeti For The Day Championship


----------



## darrenwilliams

OK. Here are the details. First of all we are moving the start time up one hour earlier to account for all the "extras" we will do during this race. Doug was not you average RC enthusiast and this will not be be your average race day. Please join me in honoring Doug with a fun day at the track.

Doug Gibbons Memorial Race
Hosted by River Race Track
Saturday, January 15th
Track opens 8:00 AM
Signup ends at 11:00 AM
Races begin at Noon

1/8 Expert Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
20 Minute A-Main
15 Minute B-Main
5 Minute C-Main & Lower

1/8 Sportsman Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
15 Minute A-Main
10 Minute B-Main
5 Minute C-Main & Lower

1/8 Electric Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
13 Minute A-Main
8 Minute B-Main
5 Minute C-Main & Lower

1/8 Truggy (Nitro & Electric Combined)
5 Minute Qualifiers
15 Minute A-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)
10 Minute B-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)
5 Minute C-Main & Lower

4x4 Short Course
5 Minute Qualifiers
10 Minute A-Main
5 Minute B-Main & Lower

All classes will run 3 rounds of qualifiers. Everyone will be qualifying on their own clock as we don’t have the new gate built yet. Qualifying position will be determined by best qualifier. Mains will be IFMAR start based on qualifying position. All mains will be 8 cars plus two bumps from lower mains. This may be adjusted based on number of cars to keep us from running 3 and 4 car mains.

$25 First Class
$10 Each Additional Class

Everything is pretty much the normal race day as far as this goes. Now we get to Yeti Points:

I am sponsoring the prize for The Honorary Track Yeti For The Day Championship. The prize will be 1 Liter of Crown Royal Reserve. The way to win it, is where things start getting a little more interesting. Most points at the end of the night wins. Must be present at end of last race to receive prize. Must be 21 years of age to win prize, however I will let an “Of Age Sponsor” accept this prize if their driver is not of age. Yeti points points will be awarded based on any of the following: trying, winning, entertaining and even buying.

Easy Yeti Points
5 Yeti Points for each class entry
$1 = Yeti Point (In addition to entry fees)
I will buy every driver 1 Yeti Point for each class entered.

Skilled Yet Points
TQ any class = 10 Yeti Points
Win any A-Main = 15 Yeti Points

Entertaining Yeti Points
Successful Backflip during any qualifier or main = 1 Yeti Points
Most damaged car removed from the track = 10 Yeti Points. Bring car or picture to race director for consideration of these points.
Racing any qualifier or main with body 100% covered with gray duct tape = 3 Yeti Points. Points awarded for each qualifier or main raced in this manner.

Additional Races:

Before Round 1 Qualifying we will have a Free For All Race. 
$5 additional entry fee. Entry into this race gets an additional 10 Yeti Points.
Run What You Brung. Any car or truck up to 1/8 scale electric or nitro.
5 Minute. Everyone will be on the same clock.
Unlimited entries. All cars one race.
We will not set this one up in the computer due the number of cars involved. We will manually keep track of the front runners as best as we can.
Due to number of drivers, drivers stand will be first come first serve as well as pit lane. Turn Marshals will be completely voluntary.
1st place will be awarded 25 Yeti Points. Remember silver duct tape gets you bonus Yeti Points.


Between Round 1 and Round 2 Qualifiers we will have a Back Flip Competition
$1 per attempted Backflip
2 Yeti Points awarded for unsuccessful backflip
4 Yeti Points awarded for successful backflip
Additional Yeti Points available for style. To be given a Race Director’s discretion.

Between Round 3 Qualifier and Mains
5 Minutes Marshall Your Own
$10 Entry fee. Entry into this race gets an additional 20 Yeti Points.
Limited to first 12 people to signup.
Run What You Brung. Any car or truck up to 1/8 scale electric or nitro.
We will set this one up in the computer. 5 Minute Race. Everyone on same clock. No track marshals. If you wreck or flame, you run and you take care of it. Flipped car to be turned up right and driver to return to stand. Flamed out cars may be carried across the wire but driver must run section of track from flamout to wire while carrying car.
1st Place = 15 Yeti Points
2nd Place = 10 Yeti Points
3rd Place = 5 Yeti Points


----------



## rylander

I love the YETI points!!!! You can count me in on this duct tape cluster****!


----------



## wily

The winners can do a naked lap around the track.


----------



## skillett

This is gonna buy one awsome of good time.
Doug may wake up for this one.
good job to all that participated.


----------



## mmorrow

We need to get all the mafias to come together for this one.
I can't wait. I hope we can get some of our old school guys to show up. Tmiz, Jim S. Mike B. 
I will let the guys from LA know also.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

This is gonna be interesting!!!!!!


----------



## mwbmod74

If I can get out of this god forsaken N.E. Wyoming in time, I for sure will be there for this race!!! Mike B....


----------



## tarpon140

wily said:


> The winners can do a naked lap around the track.


Should be worth 100 Yeti points for the naked victory lap. Doug did it for $20.


----------



## darrenwilliams

If anyone is interested in adding anything to the prize pool for Yeti points, let me know. I am not registered on the other forums. Could someone post this up for me? Anybody interested in making up a race flyer we can distribute to the hobby shops?


----------



## jasonwipf

darrenwilliams said:


> Working on all the details. Soon to come, the announcement on how "Yeti Points" will be awarded to determine the Honorary Track Yeti For The Day Championship


LOL Yeti points! I love it.


----------



## tarpon140

I posted on ***********


----------



## nelson6500

We will no be able to make it but would like to donate, Darren do you have a paypal account?

Matt


----------



## darrenwilliams

Yes I do. [email protected]. Anyone who can't attend is encouraged to donate to my paypal and I will make sure it gets to the family. There is an underscore in the middle of my email that is a little difficult see


----------



## monsterslash

will be there if work permitting


----------



## nelson6500

Paypal sent


----------



## darrenwilliams

nelson6500 said:


> Paypal sent


Got it. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

you guys awesome.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I just realized that Matt is leading in Yeti Points. Way to go


----------



## Labrat99

*Preparations underway*

I'm already working on my duct taped body and I have one month to learn how to backflip an RC car. Any tips other than "buy lots of shock towers"?

PS - Darren, I think there should be some sort of fuel bottle spectacular. I have a few that I could donate. Bonus points given of course to anybody who manages to set themselves on fire.


----------



## monsterslash

yes lots of tire rotation gear you buggy very high I have a backslash that can do it every time.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Labrat99 said:


> I'm already working on my duct taped body and I have one month to learn how to backflip an RC car. Any tips other than "buy lots of shock towers"?
> 
> PS - Darren, I think there should be some sort of fuel bottle spectacular. I have a few that I could donate. Bonus points given of course to anybody who manages to set themselves on fire.


Backflips are easy. I was totally surprised when I landed my first attempt. 
1. Get square to quad
2. Squeeze the throttle
3. Don't let go of the throttle
4. Land it perfect

I am sure that Vernon will put on a fireworks show


----------



## TheTmizz

#3 is how i get around the track period.


----------



## racin_redneck

For the fireworks, any extra nearly empty fuel bottles donated to the rivers special brand of entertainment should earn a guy a few yeti points huh darren?


----------



## darrenwilliams

TheTmizz said:


> #3 is how i get around the track period.


No lie here. Doen't matter if you still have shocks on the car or not. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

racin_redneck said:


> For the fireworks, any extra nearly empty fuel bottles donated to the rivers special brand of entertainment should earn a guy a few yeti points huh darren?


 A fuel bottle with a dollar will get one Yeti point.


----------



## darrenwilliams

David Pena is building a Flux Savage for this event. He thinks he can do a triple back flip. Can't wait to see this


----------



## jasonwipf

OH I got an idea for the ultimate "Yeti" points main event. A foot race in nothing but our briefs around the track! Doug would get a big laugh out of that one!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Where are you going to put the transponder? lol


----------



## jasonwipf

Doh!!


----------



## wily

darrenwilliams said:


> Where are you going to put the transponder? lol


OUCH! Now thats funny!


----------



## darrenwilliams

I had a few questions this past week that need clarification. 
1. Duct tape bodies. To qualify for Yeti points, the body must be covered is silver/grey duct tape only. No other colors. You can do what you want with wing and wheels. 
2. Backflips. The only backfips that cost money are those during the backflip demonstration. $1 per attempt. If you are willing to flip during a qual or race you will get points and will NOT be charged the dollar. Victory backfips will not count towards points if you are no longer on the clock. 

Get them ready and let's have some fun!!!!!!


----------



## Verti goat

Man, this sounds like fun!


----------



## Ducatibilt

Would there be enough room to bring my travel trailer down and stay for the night?


----------



## darrenwilliams

I have not talked to Ken yet to see if anyone is renting the house next door so I don't know how many trailers we can take but your in. You will need your own power.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Thanks, Darren! 
I've got a generator so power is no problem. My trailer is 32' so I don't want to take up to much room and annoy anyone, but if there's plenty of room that would be great. Anyone know of any descent campgrounds close by as an alternative if this doesn't work out?


----------



## jbranham50

Getting ready for my Yeti Points!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTmizz

LOL! Yetified? hahaha


----------



## darrenwilliams

I love it


----------



## troytyro

I can allready see 12 buggies going into the bowl all covered in duct tape, this is going to be fun.


----------



## jbranham50

darrenwilliams said:


> I love it


Oh yea then what do you think of it now?









Maybe some extra Yeti points for artistic approach?????


----------



## TheTmizz

love the flames on the front. is that hair on the back? LOL


----------



## mmorrow

T you r still coming right.


----------



## darrenwilliams

jbranham50 said:


> Oh yea then what do you think of it now?
> 
> View attachment 348739
> 
> 
> Maybe some extra Yeti points for artistic approach?????


I would love to give extra Yeti points on this because it looks awesome and Doug would have loved it. Unfortunately, the intent here (sick as it may be) is to end up with a bunch of cars that all basically the same. Looking for a little a chaos here.

It does look great.


----------



## jasonwipf

Darren. I still say big "Yeti" points for the people that make the "Yeti" term what it was when I first said it after that Austin race pic. Those willing to do a bonus race in their underwear running around the track. First after 1 or 2 laps wins. That should do fine and uncomplicated so you don't have to worry about putting transponders on their balls.


----------



## darrenwilliams

4 makes a class. Get them together. 50 Yeti Points to the winner of one lap in nothing bit thier underware. 25 points for second place. 10 points to all that run the race. Are you signing up Jason?


----------



## darrenwilliams

$5 entry for the "Wanna be a Yeti Race"


----------



## jbranham50

TheTmizz said:


> love the flames on the front. is that hair on the back? LOL


Sure!! lol

That's why I have people pait my bodies, I'm not very good with da graphix.


----------



## jbranham50

I really don't want to see any one of you guys running around the track in your underwear!


----------



## killerkustoms

Jason the body looks awesome here's what I'm bringing:rybka:


----------



## jbranham50

Dang Rubin!!! At least blow the truck off before you put pictures of it online....lol!

That looks great! I just need some River Track Stickers to complete mine!


----------



## GoFaster

We need to get a fog machine to put in the announcer's booth. It wouldn't be the same without all the "fog" coming out of the booth. hahahaha


----------



## darrenwilliams

Rubine, is that your "Lean it out 6 hours, backflip champion, Alpha engine" in there?


----------



## jbranham50

GoFaster said:


> We need to get a fog machine to put in the announcer's booth. It wouldn't be the same without all the "fog" coming out of the booth. hahahaha


Haha!


----------



## killerkustoms

Jason, true rivertrack racer keeps their car as is and in that respect and honoring Doug, I kept it race ready.

Darren its not the Alpha but it should do the backflips without any problems, I didn't know how to lean it that way so I will have Mike Garrett take care of that..lol


----------



## tarpon140

I'll tune for you Rubine.


----------



## jbranham50

tarpon140 said:


> I'll tune for you Rubine.


Good luck! Rubin likes to keep his motors running like they are regulars at Golden Corral!! Mmmmmm, meatloaf.....


----------



## ayrroger

here is my attempt. i think it turned out good.


----------



## tarpon140

NICE


----------



## jbranham50

Haha, Moth man....lol!

Only a few would remember that story...lol

Looks great!


----------



## mmorrow

The bar has been raised. So far roger is leading. I got some work to do.

I guess I need to get the airbrush out after Thomas's trailer, and in stall an out door shower. hehehehe


----------



## skillett

What's the story behind moth man I gotta know.....lol


----------



## TheTmizz

i remember the moth incident... a doug moment indeed. LOL. 
he should have went on the show Fear Factor.


----------



## mmorrow

you need to here it in person. would not be the same.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Sign me up for this story. I gotta here it


----------



## darrenwilliams

mmorrow said:


> The bar has been raised. So far roger is leading. I got some work to do.
> 
> I guess I need to get the airbrush out after Thomas's trailer, and in stall an out door shower. hehehehe


We need a ban on outdoor showers. I will never get rid of that image.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darrenwilliams said:


> We need a ban on outdoor showers. I will never get rid of that image.


+1 no no outdoor showers

and i gotta hear the moth man story also


----------



## jbranham50

The famous Moth Man story............priceless and vintage Doug! 

Were any of you there for that race? The Futaba Nitro Challenge, 07 I think, the one where we finished at 4am Sunday morning? 

Doug was standing in the background, on the track for the trophy presentation (@ 4am) and he was yelling at the trophy girl to show her moobies while they were passing out the trophies. I thought the husband was going to come unglued! LOL!

And yes this was the same race as the Moth Man incident.


----------



## jbranham50

*Im calling BS!*



ayrroger said:


> here is my attempt. i think it turned out good.


Roger, I've seen your pre school coloring skillz, that is way above your level. Tell Nikki great job on the body! You loose 10 Yeti points for not doing your own work! Lol


----------



## killerkustoms

+1 Jason

if its not Nikki its definitely someone else but not roger...besides i thought all we could use was duct tape and a sharpie.

I should get points for the most duct tape used without a reason to use duct tape...lol


----------



## ayrroger

Don't hate. As far as only using duck tape, I didn't think there were any rules. I didn't make it to win any competition. I made it in memory of Doug. I don't care if I get yeti points for it or not. Doug would just want us to have fun. You can have all the points you want rubine.


----------



## killerkustoms

RELAX its only Tuesday


----------



## darrenwilliams

I have to agree with Roger on this one. Do what you wanna do.

It is great seeing everyone coming up with different ways to honor Doug. All of the cars are looking great and this is going to be a site to see. I can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## darrenwilliams

We will be having a Work Party Friday evening/night. Anyone interested in helping out would be greatly appreciated. For those bringing trailers, come on down Friday night and help out and you will avoid the rush in the morning. I will be staying the night.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I stopped at Spec's today and picked up the Yeti Prize. Felt like it was missing something so I have added a little to it in order to make it RTR. May the winner enjoy.....:brew::cheers::brew:


----------



## darrenwilliams

Also upgraded it from a liter to a 1.75 for better Yeti affect.


----------



## fast1970

I was not around for many of Doug's adventures, the times I were are memorable...

In Memory of the Yeti..



















Grey Tape,Black Tape, Silver Tape..All Ductworthy...


----------



## jbranham50

This is going to be fun! Can't wait!


----------



## jbranham50

Do you get tripple points for a double back flip? lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

jbranham50 said:


> Do you get tripple points for a double back flip? lol


Absolutely.


----------



## mmorrow

That will make it easier to shoot you out of the air.


----------



## jbranham50

mmorrow said:


> That will make it easier to shoot you out of the air.


?


----------



## ayrroger

Your eyes aren't as good as they use to be mark.


----------



## jbranham50

Yea and besides that everyone's car is going to look the same so good luck shooting the right one! Oh, what are you shooting my car with?


----------



## jep527

looks like im not going to be able to make it wish i could but i started my shutdown and will be working 19 2s so rip doug


----------



## darrenwilliams

What are 19 2s? I know 7 12s but this?


----------



## jep527

19 days straight then 2 off and so on. 10s


----------



## darrenwilliams

Track maintenance is comic along nicely. Track should be perfect in the morning.


----------



## JustinK

Any bad weather today by the track?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Maintenance is done. Track looks great. Not a drop of rain today. Time for some crown.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Looks good. Check out the radar. Nothing is hitting us. Come on


----------



## tebone626

hope everybody had a great time racing today. wish i could have made it out.


----------



## wily

Track looked great! I had fun for the short time that I was there....drove all the way to the river to throw some money in....and even got to drive Morrow's truggy for a round. Thanks Mark BTW.


----------



## captdave

Great Time! Thanks to all! Doug had a good time from above, I'm sure!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Everything went great. A few scattered Showers that gave the track the perfect traction. Everyone seemed to to enjoy a day of slightly relaxed racing with a few more opportunities to Laugh along the way. I had a great timen announcingng the race and had a few moments I would have liked to call Doug and ask how to do something. Guess those chances ar e done. Thanks to Derrik for setting up the Marshall your own race. A few to many crowns to learn RC scoring at that point. Thanks to Brian fow working out all the duct tape points. what a mess You guys came up with about $1800 to give to Doug's Family. Thank's to each one of you.


----------



## captdave

Mark, did you run track in high school? **** boy your kwick!


----------



## Verti goat

What a fun, relaxed day of racing. Thanks Darren/Ken for putting this race on to celebrate Doug. Loved the jacket mark!


----------



## skillett

Man that was some awsome racing and good times.
Little Skillett making the a main made a dad feel warm and fuzzy.
O wait that was the beer...
I'm proud to bring my son in a community full 
of values that everyone has developed in this sport.


I hope yall feel better after wooping that skillett
might need a new coat of teflon.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I feel like I partied with Doug last night. lol. Need some breakfast and maybe a little hair of the dog.


----------



## killerkustoms

Its was a great turnout, I got there late but still enjoyed a good time. Darren awesome work in the booth, Mark I think that jacket could make it to production, Mike thanks for letting me handle the Durango, I did get a couple shots at skillet the pan. I think I completed a dozen perfect backflips and in my surprise the motor still purrs and will use it next week if I attend. Oh before I forget Mark I still cant get that image of Lenny out of my head, DANG you!!


----------



## fast1970

Had lots o fun! The marshel your own race was a kick, even for a fat old guy!! had fun racin wilth everyone, miss my B main...to much Bud n Crown, turned Monkey in a clown, still had mucho fun!!


----------



## Merdith

*Wow*

Now that was racing. Get yo drink on...in song...

All night everyone kept asking, "Are you driving home Mad Dog".

I'm like uhhh, Obviously that's a bad idea.

Some said, it's probably not a good idea to drive your rc car in that state..

or my favorite, I think Aaron said, "I've never flipped your car that much, mad dog..."

Thanks to the Garrett boys I got home safe....

What a fun night. Doug woulda had fun. That was the most drunk people per capita since nascar, probably more, I bet a beer is like 20 dollars at those races... At the river, it's however much buc-ees charges....or angleton liquor sto charges for whiskey...

It's all whiskey....Wait, Whisky River, get it....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sounds like ya'll made Doug proud!

Where's the pictures/video from this race!?!?! Gotta be some good shots........


----------



## darrenwilliams

Phill Gundy was running around with a camera. Brian took video of the free for all race. I have not uploaded it yet. 

You missed a great time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sounds like it man........wish I could have made it.

You racing this weekend?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Hoping to. I only got to run a couple of laps. Don't even remember who's car it was. I think it was Marks. Turned a lot faster than mine. I might have to give that setup a try.


----------



## Verti goat

darrenwilliams said:


> Hoping to. I only got to run a couple of laps. Don't even remember who's car it was. I think it was Marks. Turned a lot faster than mine. I might have to give that setup a try.


That wasn't his car turning faster, it was your head!! LOL. You were driving like somebody that killed a few bottles of crown....LOL


----------



## mmorrow

That was by far one of the best races I have ever been a part of. Darren, Brian, Vernon, Ken, and the track crew did a awesome job. 
WTG Justin K on winning exp buggy.
Tmiz made his truggy look super smooth. WTG.
Robbie thanks for driving. I could not of made it home.

RIP
Doug.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That was the Crown Royal MBX6 setup:

Crown Black in the front shocks, Crown Regular in the rear. Crown reserve in the ft/ctr/rr diffs.


----------



## mmorrow

one emty bottle of crown = TQ.

note: only because jb could not go 7min.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Verti goat said:


> That wasn't his car turning faster, it was your head!! LOL. You were driving like somebody that killed a few bottles of crown....LOL


 You may have a point there. I may have been a little slower than my usual, "cat like reflexes."


----------



## darrenwilliams

Mark setting the new standard in Track Apparel.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL.........ya'll did Doug's legacy RIGHT!!!


----------



## troytyro

darrenwilliams said:


> You may have a point there. I may have been a little slower than my usual, "cat like reflexes."


Darren's spin around the track with Marks buggy
Enjoy!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Worst couple of laps in history. Lmao


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

OMG that was funny!!!

And this is a video of Darren trying to put his flip-flops on earlier that day:


----------



## darrenwilliams

That's why I wear shoes with laces


----------



## GoFaster

darrenwilliams said:


> Mark setting the new standard in Track Apparel.


*ZOLTAN!*


----------



## tarpon140

Darren drives like a Garrett! LMAO


----------



## darrenwilliams

That's not true. I didn't break a single sprinkler.......


----------



## jbranham50

Darren, That was a 2 minute first lap! So you were on pace for 3 laps in 5 minutes, mabe? LOL!

LOL, the guy trying to get the flip flops on!!!!!


----------



## tarpon140

darrenwilliams said:


> That's not true. I didn't break a single sprinkler.......


OK, you DRINK like a Garrett.


----------



## darrenwilliams

jbranham50 said:


> Darren, That was a 2 minute first lap! So you were on pace for 3 laps in 5 minutes, mabe? LOL!
> 
> LOL, the guy trying to get the flip flops on!!!!!


Gimme Marks car. I think I can shave a few seconds off that time.


----------



## darrenwilliams

tarpon140 said:


> OK, you DRINK like a Garrett.


I'll accept that


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

jbranham50 said:


> Darren, That was a 2 minute first lap! So you were on pace for 3 laps in 5 minutes, mabe? LOL!
> 
> LOL, the guy trying to get the flip flops on!!!!!


Branham, was that YOU in the flip flop video??? I coulda swore that guy was wearing an RC America hat.


----------



## jbranham50

Could have been! How do you expect me to remember?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Now that was a hell of alot of fun!!!!!


----------



## Ducatibilt

This was the first race that the wife has been to and I think she' s going to be really disappointed from here on.The free for all, the marshall your own, the backflips, the skillet, the ductape, the incredible announcing.

This one's going to be hard to beat!

I never met Doug, but from all the stories here and the overall feel of this race I can really appreciate what he brought out in people, this was the most fun I have had in a long time and I want to thank everyone for letting us join in.

I'm not really sure were we ended up but I think Dane actually had a decent race to top it off. Broken wing and all!!!

Big thanks to Ken/Darren for letting us stay at the track.

Thanks to everyone else for all the quality entertainment!

Damon,Monica, & Dane

BTW: The wife wants her own truggy now so she can do backflips with it!


----------



## Verti goat

Video of the race


----------



## GoFaster

troytyro said:


> Darren's spin around the track with Marks buggy
> Enjoy!


That was painful.


----------

